# Sub Contractor needed Northern Virginia



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

Insured contractor needed for 5 locations, 3 in Manassas, I Herndon, 1 Dulles area.
Trigger depth 2" plus Saltings.
About 10 total hours of plowing up to 4" snows, for all 5 properties.
Flat rate or hourly.
Contact:
Bill Harrison
Off: 301-721-9700
Cell 301-938-0627


----------

